# Cits ... >  Vēlreiz par IR uztvērēju

## kvaris

Laba diena!

Kādreiz līdzīgā jautājuma šeit jau viesojos, bet vēlreiz. Man ir 38 kHz IR uztvērējs TSOP, kam jādod ārā loģiskā nulle, ja ir optiskais signāls. Ja es baroju sensoru ne ar to pašu barokli, ar kuru raidītāju (manā gadījumā infrasarkanā diode caur 555 taimeri), tad viss ir ļoti skaisti. Ja pie viena un tā paša barokļa ir gan uztvērējs, gan taimeris kopā ar diodi, tad šķiet, ka sensors dod ārā signālu pat tad, ja diode nemirgo, kaut gan tad tam vajadzētu visu laiku atrasties loģiskajā vieniniekā. Vai tas varētu būt tādēļ, ka visu baro viens un tas pats barošanas bloks. Es domāju, ka tajā sensorā varbūt nokļūst mainīgie elektriskie signāli no taimera, un tādēļ tas tā, bet varbūt kaut ko muldu.  ::  Ceru, ka mani sapratāt, un kā, lūdzu, to atrisināt.

----------


## karloslv

Pilnīgi iespējams. Tos mainīgos elektriskos signālus var droši saukt vienkārši par trokšņiem barošanā  :: 

Sākumā pieslēdz tiešā tuvumā pie gan paša raidītāja, gan uztvērēja barošanas nelielu elektrolītisko kondensatoru, piemēram, 4.7 uF un vienu keramisko 100nF tam paralēli. Tāda kombinācija parasti strādā ļoti labi. Ja ne, vēl var ielikt nelielu (100 omu) rezistoru +5V barošanas ķēdē tieši pirms tā TSOP.

----------


## marizo

IR uztvērēji laikam ir samērā jūtīgi pret barošanas sprieguma trokšņiem.
100 Omu rezistors virknē barošanas ķēdē ir parādīts arī uztvērēja datu lapā; varbūt ir vērts pielikt paralēli arī to >10kOm pull-up rezistoru IR uztvērēja izejā, jo, piemēram, ar roku pieskaroties izejai un zemei, ievērojami samazinās izejas signāla līmenis.

----------


## ansius

to tu skaties katra konkreetaa uztveereeja datasheet, jo ir tadi kam izejaa atveertais kolektros un vinjam vajag pull-up, baroshania pie plates svariiki klaat pielikt kaadu 1nF paraleeli lai trokshnji neiet iekshaa.

----------


## next

Par barošanas filtrēšanu viss pareizi.
Bet ir vēl viena lieta - uztvērējam iekšā ir automātiska pastiprinājuma regulēšana kas pie vislabākās barošanas rada liekus impulsus izejā.
Par laimi tie parādās tikai tad kad nav signāla no raidītāja.

----------


## GuntisK

Cīņai pret traucējumiem izmanto arī IR sensora ekranēšanu, pilnīgi ieslēdzot to metāla korpusā. Pašam sensoram priekšā liek metāla stiepļu režģi. Daudzās konstrukcijās šāds risinājums ir redzēts. Tas tā- piecas kapeikas no manis.  ::

----------

